# Chat Room and missing JAVA Plugin error



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Saw reference to this in the discussion threads but nobody seemed to desire to post here.

Logging in to the chat room would fail requiring a browser "plugin".

Running Firefox 16.0.2. I downloaded the "plugin" which turned out to be a full JRE and it still didn't work.
(edit to add . . . Exiting the session of FF in which I wrote this post and restarting it bumped me to 17.0.1 (which worked on windUp7 Pro 64 bit (this at work) and not my home machines) but they'll be on this FF rev next time run))

This on an ancient (I think it may have a pull starter) Dell desktop running XP SP3.

I moved upstairs to my new Lenovo H520S (like in its second week of service) with WindUp8 64 bit. Same browser, same issue. I ended up just using my iPad's Safari browser and due to an issue nobody seems to admit to with OSX 6.0.1, my session kept getting dropped. My work around for this is to manually reselect the network, then it is fine. But always bites me first.

Anyhow I saw reference that others were enjoying similar issues noted in the wrong place so here I be.

In posting this, I scanned an old thread from Feb of this year but I'd be hard pressed to imagine both machines were having browser issues unless this version of FF itself is at issue.

Don "only use Internet Exploder when I absolutely have to" Bolton


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Mr. Bolton,

So sorry you're still having issues with the chat room. It's not JRE that you need, it's the free Java download from here: http://java.com/en/download/index.jsp

Several people have reported issues with Java over the years; unfortunately the provider of our chat software seems bound and determined to stay with it. There is an HTML5 version that works in Chrome (and probably other browsers.) You can use the built-in developer tools (or this free extension) https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/user-agent-switcher-for-c/djflhoibgkdhkhhcedjiklpkjnoahfmg

to change the user agent to iPad if you choose. This will let you run the chat software without Java installed. Sadly, the HTML5 version is not as full featured as the Java version.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks! This just popped up again this past week and seems to go away just as suddenly. Yeah Since the iPad uses the HTML5 I can attest to some of the niceties missing. But the basic core chat works just fine.

I'll keep this in my hip pocked in case the issue recurs this coming week (or next scheduled CE (whichever comes first)).

update : that worked on the win8 box and it looks like what the XP box went through Friday night. IMPORTANT SAFETY TIP. . . One must exit browser and restart to get the changes though and that is what bit me on the XP box last Fri impatience.

Don "web tools are so simple as a user, but as a developer or admin" Bolton



Stuart Sweet said:


> Mr. Bolton,
> 
> So sorry you're still having issues with the chat room. It's not JRE that you need, it's the free Java download from here: http://java.com/en/download/index.jsp
> 
> ...


----------

